# which tascam ?



## premiere4 (Mar 6, 2010)

new to this forum.. lots of different tascam 122 on eBay. some are significantly more than others. which ones will work with REW.my mic requires phantom power.. thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Any of them will work with REW; it’s more a question of what will work with your operating system.

The MKII is the latest version, so naturally it’s going to cost more. I’d go with the older US122L, as it has drivers available for Windows 7. It’s selling pretty cheap on ebay these days. The original US122 doesn’t appear to have any drivers newer than Windows Vista, so I’d pass on that one.

None of them appear to have Windows 8 drivers, so if that’s your OS you’re going to have to look for something else. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## premiere4 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Wayne just the info I needed


----------

